# Stripping Gepco



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

With the recent interest and purchasing of Gepco 61801 it should be noted that there is an easy way to strip the outer jacket and still retain the integrity of the inner insulation. 

I'm a big user of the razor knife, never been a big fan of strippers. Gepco 61801EZ has the EZ suffix due t it's workability, there are no fillers and the foil comes off with the jacket usually, if not, it tears off nicely. BUT if you go thru the jacket with a knife while striping then you risk the chance of nicking the inner conductor insulation which, when heated, will leave a bare spot that the foil can touch. It's a damn headache!


The best way to strip the stuff is to simply score, just score it, not cut thru the jacket then snap it, it will break, leaving he inner insulation in tact. Stick your thumb-nail in the break and pull straight off. Everything cool!

As noted above the inner insulation is more sensitive to heat than other insulations. When stripping to tin keep this in mind and strip 30-50% LESS than you normally would, the insulation will shrink back when you tin it 

Juss a little heads up  

Chad


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks for the heads up Chad...if you want to be cooler, you could add pictures


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll get some and add them, not tonight. Not much to take pics of but before and after, maybe insulation shrinkage? Maybe a pic of my (currently skin-less) ugly thumb ?


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Pictures right here:

http://www.pbase.com/shinjohn/diyinterconnects&page=all


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

shinjohn said:


> Pictures right here:
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/shinjohn/diyinterconnects&page=all


Egg-Zachary! Thanks! Saved me a bunch of time


----------

